# Surprise visitor at St. John's International Airport



## GUNS (15 Jul 2009)

Last pic shows them taxiing to runway. ( upper left corner)


----------



## karl28 (15 Jul 2009)

Great photos GUNS  .  I know that in the beginning they had allot of difficulties with this aircraft but I think its amazing to see them in operation .    The Military channel had a really good documentary on there first operation in Iraq last year


----------



## SARgirl (15 Jul 2009)

Super Photos!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jul 2009)

The aircraft belong to 8th Special Operations Squadron, US Air Force unit that is part of Special Operations Command.  

To quote the factsheet:

“The primary mission of the 8th SOS is insertion, extraction, and re-supply of unconventional warfare forces and equipment into hostile or enemy-controlled territory using airland or airdrop procedures. Numerous secondary missions include psychological operations, aerial reconnaissance and helicopter air refuelling. To accomplish these varied missions, the 8th SOS utilizes the CV-22 Osprey, a highly specialized Bell-Boeing tilt-rotor aircraft.”

And it is not the first time they have been here, they transited through YYT last october.


----------

